# Speedy Bentonite



## Ceegar (Jul 6, 2009)

Has anyone used this and what is the difference between this Bentonite and the other Bentonite's out there? The directions on the packet says to mix 3 tbsp with a pint of boiling water, let sit overnight, then use 1 to 2 tbsp of the slurry per gallon of wine. Does that mean the rest of the pint of slurry goes to waste? 

In a kit I did recently there was a packet with probably on ounce of Bentonite in it. I had to mix it with 2 cups of water and pour it in the primary. Obviously a big difference in these 2 doses.


----------



## cpfan (Jul 6, 2009)

The bentonite that I get from Vineco (and comes in Vineco kits) does not have to be hydrated. Just sprinkle on the must and stir well. That's "speedy". Anything that needs hydrating isn't.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Jul 6, 2009)

this is what I use and have never veered from it so cant help you here. Its just what is local for me.


----------



## Ceegar (Jul 7, 2009)

OK, let me ask this then - can you use too much Benotinte?


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2009)

Ceegar said:


> Has anyone used this and what is the difference between this Bentonite and the other Bentonite's out there? The directions on the packet says to mix 3 tbsp with a pint of boiling water, let sit overnight, then use 1 to 2 tbsp of the slurry per gallon of wine. Does that mean the rest of the pint of slurry goes to waste?
> 
> In a kit I did recently there was a packet with probably on ounce of Bentonite in it. I had to mix it with 2 cups of water and pour it in the primary. Obviously a big difference in these 2 doses.


I make the slurry with reg Bentonite. boil about 26oz of water (a Spaghetti sauce jar) add the water to a blender put on med speed and slowly add 3 tablespoons of Bentonite.
Then is will almost turn to mud. put in the jar and then I add3 oz in the primary. The left over will keep for the next batch.


----------



## Ceegar (Jul 7, 2009)

Tom said:


> I make the slurry with reg Bentonite. boil about 26oz of water (a Spaghetti sauce jar) add the water to a blender put on med speed and slowly add 3 tablespoons of Bentonite.
> Then is will almost turn to mud. put in the jar and then I add3 oz in the primary. The left over will keep for the next batch.



Thanks Tom - hey, how long will the slurry keep in the fridge ya think, or don't you keep it in the fridge, and can you use too much of this stuff?


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't keep it in the fridge.
I would not dump the whole jar in! LOL!
3 oz of the slurry is all I add


----------



## Ceegar (Jul 7, 2009)

Tom said:


> I don't keep it in the fridge.
> I would not dump the whole jar in! LOL!
> 3 oz of the slurry is all I add



3oz to what, your normal 6 gal batches?


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2009)

Yea 6 gallons


----------



## Ceegar (Jul 10, 2009)

Gotta say, this bentonite is great stuff. My Riesling batch was cloudy as hell after adding unfermented juice to flavor and sweeten it. I used the bentonite and it started clearing within hours - long way to go yet, but I can see it clearing now.

I also just finished a 3 gal batch of raspberry. I had just racked it the other day onto some campden tabs but wanted to degas it and add my f-pac so I racked it again onto some bentonite and added my f-pac. There was no sediment that I could see sitting at the bottom of the carboy before I did this, but after adding the bentonite within a few hours it had pulled an inch of sediment to the bottom.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Nov 27, 2009)

Tom said:


> I make the slurry with reg Bentonite. boil about 26oz of water (a Spaghetti sauce jar) add the water to a blender put on med speed and slowly add 3 tablespoons of Bentonite.
> Then is will almost turn to mud. put in the jar and then I add3 oz in the primary. The left over will keep for the next batch.



Tom,
I just bought 5# of Bentonite and am yet to try it. Thanks for your post... this gives me an idea of how much to use. You say 3 oz... how many teaspoons/tablespoons is that, or do I need to weigh it?
Thanks...


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2009)

Hilbilly Bill said:


> Tom,
> I just bought 5# of Bentonite and am yet to try it. Thanks for your post... this gives me an idea of how much to use. You say 3 oz... how many teaspoons/tablespoons is that, or do I need to weigh it?
> Thanks...


I just fill the jigger shot glass 3X


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Nov 28, 2009)

*3 Jiggers of Bentonite*



Tom said:


> I just fill the jigger shot glass 3X



Gotch, Tom... thanks. Wow! What do you chase it with?
HB


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 7, 2009)

cpfan said:


> The bentonite that I get from Vineco (and comes in Vineco kits) does not have to be hydrated. Just sprinkle on the must and stir well. That's "speedy". Anything that needs hydrating isn't.
> 
> Steve



Steve...
I have a lot of years of making wine before I can even come close to your expertise on the subject, but I respectfully disagree with you on this one. Still, I may be wrong, but I read on a certain retailer's website (whom I won't mention here because they are not recommended by the ones who know) that they have named the Bentonite that they use "Speedy Bentonite" because it is the best Bentonite on the planet.
It turns out that Bentonite is being mined in several different different locations on the planet. The product mined in the US is really good stuff (so I read) with the best of these coming from Wyoming. This is the Bentonite that is being sold as "Speedy Bentonite" and since all Bentonite is a claylike volcanic substance that formed in sedimentary veins in an ancient ocean, it is all similar and needs to be made into a slurry for maximum effectiveness.
Now... having said that... Bentonite, like yeast, can be effective without being made into a slurry, but the hydration of each will certainly increase its effectiveness/speed (once again so I have read).
If I am wrong then my research has betrayed me. I buy mine from a family operation in Oklahoma that only buys and sells Bentonite that comes from Wyoming... no fancy name... only a great price and great customer service. I am reluctant to say who this is, because I do not know if it will be in violation of this websites policies.
I admire you and your advice... let me know if I am wrong on this one.
Respectfully,
HB


----------



## rawlus (Dec 7, 2009)

im a little confused on all the shyness about revealing a good retailer. isnt the experience of another beneficial to the survival of the forum? wouldnt a good experience with a retailer (as well as a bad experience) be beneficial to the entire membership?

i realize the forum is ad-sponsored, but i am curious about the reasoning behind allowing the advertising department to influence the actual content that individual users are posting?

is there some post on the forum that explains the no-tell policy and the logic behind it?


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2009)

No shyness here.
http://www.finevinewines.com/
Is highly recommended here.


----------



## rawlus (Dec 7, 2009)

well ive had good luck with austin homebrew and midwest supplies. both shipped promptly and reasonably. i bet you can buy bentonite just about anywhere.


----------



## upper (Dec 7, 2009)

Bill is correct,I have used tons in the drilling business.Hydration is key..........Upper


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 7, 2009)

upper said:


> Bill is correct,I have used tons in the drilling business.Hydration is key..........Upper



I read about that also, but the Bentonite you use in the well head is not as pure as what is used in fining.
Thanks for the post, upper.
HB


----------



## cpfan (Dec 7, 2009)

Hillbilly Bill said:


> Steve...
> I have a lot of years of making wine before I can even come close to your expertise on the subject, but I respectfully disagree with you on this one. Still, I may be wrong, but I read on a certain retailer's website (whom I won't mention here because they are not recommended by the ones who know) that they have named the Bentonite that they use "Speedy Bentonite" because it is the best Bentonite on the planet.


First question Hillbilly...do you believe everything that every retailer tells you?

Second question...how about the government?

I didn't look in the dictionary on this point, but Speedy does not mean Best AFAIK. The best may in fact be the slowest.

Feel free to disagree. I never said that the Vineco bentonite is the 'best'. What I said is that it is speedy to add. You do not need to hydrate. You sprinkle on top of the must, and stir aggressively (something you should be doing anyway to incorporate oxygen into the must). SPEEDY!!! Wouldn't you say?

Also, I have mostly used this in Vineco kits, although also in a couple of other endeavours. It seems to work for me. Found something that you like? Great. Found a retailer that works for you? Lucky you. Believe a retailer? Hmmmmm (and I'm a former retailer).

Steve


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 7, 2009)

rawlus said:


> im a little confused on all the shyness about revealing a good retailer. isnt the experience of another beneficial to the survival of the forum? wouldnt a good experience with a retailer (as well as a bad experience) be beneficial to the entire membership?
> 
> i realize the forum is ad-sponsored, but i am curious about the reasoning behind allowing the advertising department to influence the actual content that individual users are posting?
> 
> is there some post on the forum that explains the no-tell policy and the logic behind it?



I am sorry, Rawlus... I have only been a member of this forum for about a month, and some of the other forums I belong to do not allow retailers to be mentioned.
It is not a secret... anyone who uses eBay and does a little research would have found this. If you find a better deal from someone with a higher rating, let me know. This guy rates right up there with George as far as customer service, fast shipping, and quality of product is concerned. You don't find many like this guy, and George, of course. Here you are...

http://shop.ebay.com/best_ben/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

If that doesn't work, go to eBay and do a search for Bentonite. Look for the seller named Best_Ben

I'll learn the do's and don'ts here... just give me a little time.
HB


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 7, 2009)

cpfan said:


> First question Hillbilly...do you believe everything that every retailer tells you?
> 
> Second question...how about the government?
> 
> ...



Steve,
I was as diplomatic as I know how to be. What did I say to upset you? Surely people have disagreed with you before? Are you always right? Maybe so... I am not. I even said I was open to your telling me if I am wrong. Please do not get upset over something like this.
Alll I know is that the Wyoming Bentonite is known as the purest and best on the planet. This information is available on Wikipedia and on other websites I looked at. If it is Bentonite, it needs to be hydrated to be at its maximum effectiveness. As far as oxygenating the must, this is all good if you are fining during the pre-fermentation stage. Personally, I am doing my fining post-fermentation and oxygen is not a friend to the must at this point.
I would not have even responded, but when a person is asking for advice, I feel he/she is deserving of more than one opinion. I am still awestruck that you got upset.
I want to be your friend and am sorry I got you upset.
HB


----------



## rawlus (Dec 7, 2009)

Hillbilly Bill said:


> I am sorry, Rawlus... I have only been a member of this forum for about a month, and some of the other forums I belong to do not allow retailers to be mentioned.
> It is not a secret... anyone who uses eBay and does a little research would have found this. If you find a better deal from someone with a higher rating, let me know. This guy rates right up there with George as far as customer service, fast shipping, and quality of product is concerned. You don't find many like this guy, and George, of course. Here you are...
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/best_ben/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340
> ...



im still trying to figure out the dos and donts myself. thanks for the quick reply and the link! i too am familiar with the rules from other forums that essentially keep you from mentioning any non-advertiser or from saying anything negative about an advertiser... those sorts of policies drive me crazy!


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 7, 2009)

Rawlus... I'm not even sure that Wade would even care, but I just don't know. He is a great guy and I feel sure we are ok on this. Enjoy...
HB


----------

